# New To The Site, Hi All



## Milezone (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I have been a advid photo buff for about 5 years.  Started out simply because of our business (milezone.com) and now I am a nut in shooting 1/64 scale diecast toy cars.

Most all photos you see on the site (99% of them) are shot by myself.  Lately I feel I am losing my edge and not creating a clean crisp brilliant shot.  

I have never taken formal lessons, and use a Nikon D70 with a high end 50mm lens, and 1 brintek strobe.  The box, well it is simply a USPS box with front cut out and white paper added.

Would be very willing to hire the right person that care get me to the next level in my photos.  Thank you.

Milezone


----------

